# Performance Chips



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Which chip would be good for a F 250 6 speed diesel. I dont want spend more than $500.


----------



## HUNTER404 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well What Motor The 6.0l Or The 7.3l And What Are You Looking For Mpg Going Fast Plowing Head Gaskets?

I Have A 2004 6.0 With Hypertech Fuel Econ One Gives Me 17 Around Town And 20 On Highway
If You Have A 6.0 I Would Say You Should Get The Diablo All It Does Is Mess With Fuel And Shift Points It Does Not Change Boost To Much Unless You Ahve Head Studs Instaled Then Go With Bully Dog

Now If You Ahve A 7.3l There Are Way To Many Options


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

HUNTER404;568722 said:


> Well What Motor The 6.0l Or The 7.3l And What Are You Looking For Mpg Going Fast Plowing Head Gaskets?
> 
> I Have A 2004 6.0 With Hypertech Fuel Econ One Gives Me 17 Around Town And 20 On Highway
> If You Have A 6.0 I Would Say You Should Get The Diablo All It Does Is Mess With Fuel And Shift Points It Does Not Change Boost To Much Unless You Ahve Head Studs Instaled Then Go With Bully Dog
> ...


what the hell are you trying to say???????????? i couldnt read any of it


----------



## HUNTER404 (Aug 12, 2008)

my bad i was in a rush i was at work

what i ment is you really do not want to chip a 6.0l unless you have head studs
i have a chip for fuel econ it does give it more power 
if you truck is for just beating on for work dont get a chip if you do not install head studs
i have seen why to many head gaskets go from chips on the 6.0L

ALSO IF YOUR TUCK IS STILL UNDER WARRENTY IT OIDS IT UNLESS THEY DONT CHECK FOR A PROGRAM INSTALED EVEN IF YOU TAKE IT OFF THE FILE STAYS IN THERE


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

like asked before what are you trying to gain with the chip? id look into getting a reprogrammed ecm instead, from what i heard its better than getting a chip and it will be suited to how you use the rig....


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have been told to go with Super chip programer of Hyper chip.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;568769 said:


> like asked before what are you trying to gain with the chip? id look into getting a reprogrammed ecm instead, from what i heard its better than getting a chip and it will be suited to how you use the rig....


Call Jody at DP tuner. I have a chip burned by him. My tunes are 60hp tow, 80 hp economy, 120 hp whoop azz. You can have up to 16 different tunes on a single ship making your ford 7.3 a useful tool as well as a toy.

Hwy mileage over 20 mpg, and unbelieveable power.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

veggin psd;569197 said:


> Call Jody at DP tuner. I have a chip burned by him. My tunes are 60hp tow, 80 hp economy, 120 hp whoop azz. You can have up to 16 different tunes on a single ship making your ford 7.3 a useful tool as well as a toy.
> 
> Hwy mileage over 20 mpg, and unbelieveable power.


Remember the original poster has a 6.0 and Jody only sells the SCT programmer for the 6.0, there are better tuners out there for the 6.0, but you're right Jody is one of if not the best tuner for the 7.3 out there.


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

He has a 6.0, so definitely go with a SCT. Might as well just get a custom tune from Eric at Innovative. He tunes the top 6.0 trucks out there.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Doakster;569901 said:


> Remember the original poster has a 6.0 and Jody only sells the SCT programmer for the 6.0, there are better tuners out there for the 6.0, but you're right Jody is one of if not the best tuner for the 7.3 out there.


]

Gosh, yer totally right. I got so excited about sharing my experience with Jody and spaced out that the truck is a 6.0!

Anyway, I sure do love my chip from Jody!!!!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Chipping a 6.0L is like a mastercard commercial. I hope you have one with a high limit. Exshaust, and k&n intake systems are great. A little more power a little bit better mileage. Any one that I know that has done more than an that has spent about $8k on a rebuild. I beat the hell out of my 6.0L and have 130k on it with out any major problems.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

would other options such as an aftermarket exhaust system thats larger for air flow? or a turbo flush?


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

What the heck is a turbo flush? Aftermarket exhaust is always a good thing. And you can chip a 6.0 without any problems. Just don't get a "hot" chip unless you have headstuds. Otherwise you'll be puking coolant all the time.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

RSieck;572327 said:


> What the heck is a turbo flush? Aftermarket exhaust is always a good thing. And you can chip a 6.0 without any problems. Just don't get a "hot" chip unless you have headstuds. Otherwise you'll be puking coolant all the time.


I've got the 7.3 & thinkin of gettin the bully dog chip. I heard its roughly $800 (canadian)


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

creativedesigns;572546 said:


> I've got the 7.3 & thinkin of gettin the bully dog chip. I heard its roughly $800 (canadian)


You will have must better results with a custom tuner such as, DP Tuner, Diesel Innovations, Tony Wildman (TW), than any off the shelf tuner such as Bully Dog, Banks, Diablo, Superchips etc.

There are countless people who have switch to a tuner that knows what they are doing compared to the off the self stuff. If you want to see great results with your 7.3 do yourself a favor and visit the DP tuner website. Say away from the "off the shelf stuff"


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Doakster;572792 said:


> You will have must better results with a custom tuner such as, DP Tuner, Diesel Innovations, Tony Wildman (TW), than any off the shelf tuner such as Bully Dog, Banks, Diablo, Superchips etc.
> 
> There are countless people who have switch to a tuner that knows what they are doing compared to the off the self stuff. If you want to see great results with your 7.3 do yourself a favor and visit the DP tuner website. Say away from the "off the shelf stuff"


I agree.


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

What they said!


----------

